# Need diagnosis for elevated sodium



## Pillow1 (Jul 7, 2010)

need ICD-9 for elevated sodium...
I thought I would locate this one rather quickly.. I am not sure if it considered elevated sodium or hyper...sodium... err.. na+

I'm stumped...Any feedback is appreciated.. thanks


----------



## pennysueorr (Jul 7, 2010)

If you go to the "Finding (abnormal)" section you will find a code for Sodium 790.6
Hope this helps


----------



## Pillow1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Many thanks..i knew it was out there...... I looked in the abnormals and forgot about the findings /abnormals ..
You're the best..


----------



## keke74 (Jul 10, 2010)

I code ER records and I see elevated sodium frequently as the chief complaint and the clinical impression almost always turns out to be hypernatremia, so when I see this I consider it to be hypernatremia. So I would use dx 276.0. So w/out seeing the documentation 790.6 could be appropriate for your case. Hope this helps!


----------



## PURNIMA (Jul 12, 2010)

HI,

If not stated as elevated or deficiency, in that case we can code with 790.6.

If specified as elevated sodium, it refers to hypernatremia - 276.0 or for deficiency code it is hyponatremia - it goes to 276.1. 

Hope it helps,

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## Pillow1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many Thanks.. elevated sodium ..hypernatremia 276.0 is perfect!


----------

